# Excess throat mucus



## Muirz (Jul 15, 2013)

This site has been very helpful, and more enlightening than eight months of doctors and hospitals.

My 12 y.o son has many of the symptoms described here as IBS-C (post infection), especially nausea.

The consistent symptom throughout however is a constant over-production of phlegm, which makes him want to hawk and spit. He is convinced the nausea is created by this 'snot' which otherwise sits in his stomach.

We don't believe this is a sinus infection or dairy allergy.

Does anyone recognise this?

Thanks,

Muir


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I have this same problem and it really gets worse when I have a flare up. I've always wondered if this wasn't part of the problem. I get really nauseous and can end up with dry heaves if I don't have anything in my stomach. I have had a sinus problem for years. An Allergist diagnosed it as an "Uncontrollable Sinus Condition" I had all the tests done for allergies on more then one occasion and it always comes back negative that I'm not allergic to anything, but my sinuses drain constantly, I get stuffed up because of the mucos and I'm worse in the morning because it has been draining into my stomach all night. I haven't been able to find a doctor who seems to put the two together (sinus & IBS-D) or even seems to care. I think I have a chronic infection that keeps on returning (or never goes away) that is causing all of my symptoms, but to get a doctor to do anything (even for the symptoms) never mind try to find the problem, has been impossible. I hope you have better luck then I've had. Let us know if you ever come up with any kind of solution.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Oh my finally someone who thinks sinus probs are maybe a cause if ibs d. .mynsinus drain in my throat all yr long. I also have diarreha all yr..some days worse than others. But spring and fall are terrible, but this summer is running a close second. I have drainage , running nose all the time. No Meds help. No sprays help. The drs just do not care and do not even answer me when I ask can this be related.


----------



## Reed (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm doing some reading on blood type and health issues. In "Live Right 4 Your Type" they talk about how blood type A's have lower stomach acid so they have more problems with things like IBS and other digestive issues. They also talk about overproduction of mucus in type A's. This is systemic mucus - not just a snotty nose - so it could indeed cause nausea. And yes, I find that it gets worse during a flare. I've found this book to be helpful in terms of suggestions for lifestyle and he has some diet recommendations as well. You could try a Neti pot if you like. Just be sure the water is pure. It will clear the excess mucus out of his sinus and nose anyway - and that could help with the nausea. I wonder if it might also help with the D part as well? I wonder if Musinex might help? Alternative medicine may have more answers for you than the MD's.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I've tried the neti pot, it just makes me feel like I'm drowning or have been swimming all day and my nose gets even more clogged. I've also tried Mucinex, this helps, but I seem to have become immune to it. I've just come off a really bad sinus and chest congestion bout and was put on prednizone and anitbiotics (2 different kinds, I had a reaction to the first). Went through a full 10 days of meds before I started feeling better. I've been ok for 5 days now, but just waiting to see what will be next. If the antibiotics help then I must have some kind of infection otherwise it wouldn't make a difference. But, does anyone listen to me when I mention this??? I guess I'll just have to wait until the next flare up and go back to the doctor for round two. If anyone finds anything that really helps, I'd appreciate it if you'd share the advice. I'm willing to try anything. Best of luck to all of you.


----------

